# Blue Jean apron



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We had our gift exchange at our TOPS meeting Mon. night. I got the cutest Christmas apron one of our members made. It is the front half of jeans cut off just under the zipper. It includes the pockets, and the ties are run through the belt loops. Has lace around the bottom. I will try to get a picture of it tomorrow to post.

Our leader read a skit that determined who would get what gift. Lots of passing them left, right and across. The lady who made the apron was sitting beside me and she said she was afraid she was going to get her own gift back. lol


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)




----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Oh, I abolutely LOVE it!!! And to think I just cut up 12 pairs of jeans for an Orange Peel Quilt...

Kicking myself right now


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Did she hem the raw edges of the jeans??


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I just did this with bib overalls. Added the back pockets to the front with a ruffle on the bottom. I can't post pictures. Turned out cute. Made it for a Christmas gift, for a freind. She has a business at home, carries her phone and pad with her, so I thought the pockets would work better for her. I will try it again, with other jeans as well now. Yours is so cute. Thanks for sharing. Cathy


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I thought it was just so cute.

She didn't hem the edges, she serged around all cut edges then sewed the ruffle on. 

I have several pair of jeans that DH and I can no longer wear because we've lost weight, I'm going to use the legs for a quilt top, then use the top for aprons.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruby, that is soooo cute!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I need a pair of bibs! I can see that done in bibs so nicely!


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

How cute , thanks for sharing this , will have to make one for my daughters.
Fay


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That is too cute! I would have never thought of doing this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. Gave me motivation to pull a pair of jeans from a collection I have been saving for a quilt. I used a pair that my dad wore for work--he passed away some time ago. I made an apron for my brother (3rd generation volunteer firefighter) and his wife.


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

littlekari I love them! You did a great job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL that bottom one is awesome, way too cute!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Littlekari, those are so cute. I really like the moffits on the one.


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

I love these so much. Yours are so pretty littlekari. So many possibilities. And it's a pattern that will work even if the jeans are a bit worn at the pockets like so many jeans are. You can just put a patch or applique over the holes and it will still be cute.


----------

